# P22 Decocking question



## Bishop746

I bought a used P22 for my 13 year old stepson and I want to make sure Im very clear on how everything works before him and I make a trip to the range. I downloaded the manual but I still have a question about decocking the pistol. Is this the proper procedure:

After chambering a round, put the pistol on safe, hold the hammer and pull the trigger to drop the hammer. Then pull the hammer back a half notch to ready it for double action.

With the pistol on safe with the hammer cocked, can I just pull the trigger to let the hammer go forward without holding it?

thanks.


----------



## Joeywhat

Yes, that is the proper procedure. However, with the safety on, you do not have to "pre cock" the hammer. I believe that is there as a drop safety, so that the hammer isn't in direct contact with the firing pin. Since the safety blocks the firing pin, you can let it all the way down. The trigger will work as DA in either case.

And yes, you can just let the hammer drop with the safety on, although i don't like to do it. I imagine it's bad for the hammer...that being said I do still do it. I dry fire a lot and I always keep the thumb safety engaged when doing so.


----------



## TommyRox

On that same note I have a question regarding my son's P22. It seems that if the hammer is back and the clip is removed then you cannot decock the gun until a clip is put in - is that correct?


----------



## bdp2000

Yes, it has a magazine safety. Without a magazine fully inserted, the trigger does nothing, and you cannot drop the hammer.


----------



## TommyRox

I assumed but thought I would ask anyways - thanks for the reply bdp2000


----------

